# Deployment von WAR-Archiven



## Tec (5. Nov 2004)

Hab von meinem JSP-Projekt ein WAR-Archiv erstellen lassen (alles was benötigt wird ist drinnen) nur habe ich das Problem, wenn ichs ins Tomcat-Verzeichnis reinstelle, dann kann ich diese Datei nicht aufrufen. Also über den Browser die WAR-Datei anzusprechen ist kein Problem (Zugriff ist also vorhanden!) nur das er mir dann auch die darin enthaltende JSP-Seite anzeigt ist leider nicht. Gibts dafür ne spezielle Aufrufssyntax welche man im Browser eingeben muss oder muss ich noch was beim Tomcat 4 (oder der 5er) einstellen damit er die WAR-Archive korrekt behandelt?

Wäre schön wenn jemand die benötigten Schritte detailiert angeben würde. Danke schön im voraus!


----------



## foobar (10. Nov 2004)

Wenn du das War korrekt erstellt hast, reicht es aus das Archive in $TOMCAT_HOME/webapps zu kopieren. Tomcat entpackt das War dann selbständing.


----------



## TSH (18. Mrz 2007)

Ich grab den Thread wieder aus, weil sich meine Frage direkt anschließt:

Wenn Tomcat das war selbstständig entpackt, liegt das war-file ja nutzlos im webapps Verzeichnis. Es kann ja gelöscht werden, wenn Tomcat es einmal entpackt hat, oder? 

Kriegt man dieses Löschen automatisch hin oder wie geht man generell mit diesem Problem um?


----------



## y0dA (19. Mrz 2007)

Wieso ist das ein "Problem" ?

Nachdem der Tomcat läuft und das WAR File deployed hat, kannst du das WAR File entfernen oder auch im webapps lassen.


----------



## TSH (19. Mrz 2007)

Ein Problem ist es ja eigentlich nicht. Ich dachte nur, es gibt vielleicht eine Einstellung, die man im Tomcat machen kann, so dass einmal ausgepackte WARs automatisch gelöscht werden.


----------



## y0dAInSpe (19. Mrz 2007)

Naja du kannst das WAR auch im Tomcat Manager "uploaden", da isses dann nicht im webapps..


----------

